# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Informatike

## ledaelb

Pershendetje !  Ju lutem kush ka ndonje ide si mund te krijojm nje intranet per nje banke, te me ndimoje

----------


## driniluka

> Pershendetje !  Ju lutem kush ka ndonje ide si mund te krijojm nje intranet per nje banke, te me ndimoje


Per te krijuar nje sistem te tille dhe aq me teper per banke duhet shume njohur dhe jo vetm njohuri basike. paguani me mire nje IT per kete.

----------

